# Lowrance Website



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone able to access Lowrance site? I attempted to get on a little bit ago and none of there sites load. I get a message "The Navico page cannot be displayed". 

Does anyone have a phone number for them? I do at home but if anyone has it handy I would apprecieat it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Site is back up........Nevermind.


----------

